# Do mudflaps work - YES !



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Photo of the van, mudflaps fitted yesterday, after being driven into it's storage position in the farmyard. At this stage I normally have to get a bucket of water and clean off the sides.

Mudflaps work !!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice one, Where did you buy them from and how much ?


Peter.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Grizzly

I am after a set not had time to look, as Peter where did you get them from and how much

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

*Mudflaps*

Hi GrizzlyI have been looking for some time PLEASE let us know where and how much wallis


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

They came from our local Fiat dealer and were more expensive than we had expected. The parts were £80.36 = VAT (2 flaps @£36.97 + 2 clamps @£3.23 +VAT) and the labour was £13 +VAT.
I think that other MHF members have got non Fiat flaps for much less.
Rear mudflaps are also available but I do not know the price.

Safariboy and Grizzly


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When we first asked the dealer to order them we were told £50 approx but it seems they were the wrong kind and so the dealer had to re-order and they turned out to be a lot more expensive than we originally thought. 

I'm very pleased with them though....if you've ever handwashed a van with freezing water in a windy farmyard you'll understand why !

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Got my front flaps from Sewards of Bedhampton, Fiat dealer.

Cost around £50 complete with all fittings, for X2/50, genuine Fiat part.

Dealer wanted £80 for fitting ( huors labour, or part thereof!). 

I fitted them myself, took 30 mins, easy job, but you might need super flexi hands, and three of them! :lol: 

Yes they do work, very effective.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Got my front flaps from Sewards of Bedhampton, Fiat dealer.
> 
> Cost around £50 complete with all fittings, for X2/50, genuine Fiat part.
> 
> ...


same as that-50 quid from fiat dealer (look the same as yours G) and fitted them myself.

steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*buy them from*

Here you can get them to fit anything from a Fiart to a Unimog

Click here> Albert Jagger

Trev.


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/MSC-TRADING_W0QQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247

They are a lot less here too!

David


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thanks David. I have just ordered a set.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just phoned the dealer to ask why we were charged £30 more than we expected for the mudflaps fitted last week. 

Apparently the £50 pair originally ordered from Fiat have a reputation for falling off. There has been a recent re-design to prevent this - which we knew- but this makes them more expensive - which we did not know.

So...if you do buy make sure they are the re-designed ones that you go for.

G


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I know that sometimes the daftest things can work really well so at the risk of some barracking I found a pair of unused Lada ones and they cost 2.50 and fitted a treat and had them bent completly backwards when I reversed over a kerb and they never moved.


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Just paid £45 + vat (£50) at Fiat dealer. Took 15 mins to fit myself after diasaster trying to get van off storage field resulting in 40 mins with a hose pipe........and grip tracks really do work


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

elbino said:


> Just paid £45 + vat (£50) at Fiat dealer.


Is this for the X250 cab version elbino ?

G


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Yes it is for the X250, ordered and ready in a few days from main agent who looked it up etc


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

elbino said:


> Yes it is for the X250, ordered and ready in a few days from main agent who looked it up etc


Thanks...you've given me food for though but not sure what, now, I can do about it other than seethe quietly !

G


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I`ve only had my flaps for a couple of weeks so i suspect that they are the latest ones available?

steve


----------

